# forum war!



## I_love_cubes (Jun 16, 2009)

if this is against the forum rules please delete this

Ok when I wasnt hated on the Endorphin forum
we had this game called a forum war.
where u attack ppl above u
like example

*Throws I_love_cubes into a pit of sharp pyraminxes*


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jun 16, 2009)

*calls this thread gay and the idea ridiculous, immature and retarded*


----------



## byu (Jun 16, 2009)

*decides this thread is ridiculous and asks moderators to remove*


----------



## veazer (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm... maybe by intentionally starting controled forum fires, we can prevent real ones from erupting and getting out of control...
Doesn't work well for california either.

And may i ask, why are you hated on the Endorphin forum?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

EDIT: My post doesn't work any more.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 16, 2009)

um *Agrees*
*Runs away before I get hated by the whole forum*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 16, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> *calls this thread gay and the idea ridiculous, immature and retarded*



*calls this person a bigoted idiot for using the word gay as an insult*


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > *calls this thread gay and the idea ridiculous, immature and retarded*
> ...



*Applauds*


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > *calls this thread gay and the idea ridiculous, immature and retarded*
> ...



You calling me bigoted = LMFAO for 2 hours


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 16, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> ...



*torches the ass that just fell off of you*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 16, 2009)

forumwars is a fun game, but irl it's less fun

I always play as a hacker or troll
I don't have an emo or camwhore account yet


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2009)

*Demonstration that this thread is too stupid for words by application of hand to forehead*


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 16, 2009)

*facepalm*!
ok fine just delete this thread


----------



## brunson (Jun 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > You calling me bigoted = LMFAO for 2 hours
> ...


Chill, Dude. Seriously.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 16, 2009)

Especially if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Sends one of my Riffle men to pcharles93 HQ with a white flag in hopes of joining forces*


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Waits for pcharles93 reply*
*Sends in 30 Megaminx solvers to raid 4weeksandimsub60's near by campsites.*


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 16, 2009)

why can't we all just get along (or do a well executed clean troll)


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Sends highly trained look-ahead scouts to scout out d4m4s74's cubing camps*
Am i the only one playing?
I dont want to be a troll...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 16, 2009)

Odin said:


> *Sends highly trained look-ahead scouts to scout out d4m4s74's cubing camps*
> Am i the only one playing?
> I dont want to be a troll...


of course you're the only one playing, the others are swearing because they hate eachother


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > *Sends highly trained look-ahead scouts to scout out d4m4s74's cubing camps*
> ...



*Sigh* it was good while it lasted.
*pew pew*


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Joins Odin's forces and begins lubeing the puzzles in preparation for the up coming war* ^-^


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 16, 2009)

*Armed force of sub-12 3x3x3 cubers to aid Odin in battle*


----------



## Odin (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. Deco122392, IamWEB, and I have amazing military power, with countless troops itching to die for a pointless cause, and yet there is still no forum war.


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> 
> 
> > *calls this thread gay and the idea ridiculous, immature and retarded*
> ...



*laughs at Ethan and then runs around calling everyone "gay" as an insult because he is retarded and thinks it's funny*


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

*Lets his immaturity come out and yells: "EVERYONE HERE HAS SUPER COOTIES!!!!"


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 17, 2009)

*throws a vile full of super cooties at fundash and hides in the chasm of perpetual blind solves* I DO-NOT have super cooties! =P


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2009)

*runs into a tree*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

veazer said:


> Hmm... maybe by intentionally starting controled forum fires, we can prevent real ones from erupting and getting out of control...
> *Doesn't work well for california either.*
> 
> And may i ask, why are you hated on the Endorphin forum?



Mildly amusing. 
*Steals cube of above person*


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 17, 2009)

*runs and grabs cube for Lord Voldemort*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

For or from?
*Takes cube from deco, and eats it.*


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2009)

*Revokes Voldemort's title of "Lord." He is now known as Airman 1st Class Voldemort*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

*Tries to take back title by using _accio_ and succeeds. Then celebrates by eating a Rubik's cube cake*


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 17, 2009)

From *pokes Airman 1st Class (edit: its lord again apparently ) Voldemort forehead and knocks him over the cliff that houses the great and powerfull Mr. Morris which wakes him from his ancient slumber!*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

But I still have cake.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

*steals cake*


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

*Bakes another cake to throw at the next poster*


----------



## byu (Jun 17, 2009)

*Takes my army of 1000 megaminxes, 1000 petaminxes, 1000 gigaminxes, 1000 V-Cube 11s, 1000 Rubik's Cube DIY Type A from PuzzleProz, 0 Rubik's 4x4s, and the Eastsheen Elephant and destroys everybody who has posted on this thread (that includes me).*

Oh and that includes Lord Voldemort, who plans to throw a cake at me.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 17, 2009)

comes back from a vacation from FailTopia 
and throws megaminx bombs


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

bakes exactly π cakes and throws it at every one of the people on this forum!!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> ...


*reminds Dene that transexuality is looked down on by society more than homosexuality *



4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > 4weeksAndImSub60 said:
> ...



Get 
The
F***
Out


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 17, 2009)

*Eats cake*


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2009)

*Eats π(e)*


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

*hacks server for infinite health, then uses explosion on forum hosting, war ends*


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

*forgot to menson that cakes are explosive andyou die if yopui eat it!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

*eats cake, explodes, all the piece of me come back together*


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 17, 2009)

*makes a cube-shaped atomic bomb and pwns everybody in this thread*


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

*pokes ThatGuy and ThatGuy falls to one MILLION pieces!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

*Revives ThatGuy and counts Patrick's perfect comeback."


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

Edit: Paul revived me so I eat more cake to explode

*has my nymph familiar cast reincarnate, only to mess up and be reincarnated as a fairy, losing all my levels and stats instead of (can't remember) exp. Then I cast -magic missile- to attack the darkness*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

*unleashes Super AIDS to kill everyone in this thread, sacrificing my own life in the process*
/thread


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

I knew the Super AIDS was coming... I could smell it.


----------



## byu (Jun 17, 2009)

That was hilarious, when I saw that Ethan Rosen had posted, I thought "Oh, I hope he's forgotten about Super AIDS." and look at what happened now. Thread is over. Time to close it.


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

*throws a Pi Bomb at Paul Wagner for not relizing the thatguy is in ONE MILLION PIECES!!!that 1,000,000 which are scatered throughout the earth and would also be hard to re-assemble even IF ALL ARE FOUND


----------



## byu (Jun 17, 2009)

fundash said:


> *throws a Pi Bomb at Paul Wagner for not relizing the thatguy is in ONE MILLION PIECES!!!that 1,000,000 which are scatered throughout the earth and would also be hard to re-assemble even IF ALL ARE FOUND


Sorry, can't do that anymore. Super AIDS destroyed this thread, remember?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Edit: Paul revived me so I eat more cake to explode
> 
> *has my nymph familiar cast reincarnate, only to mess up and be reincarnated as a fairy, losing all my levels and stats instead of (can't remember) exp. Then I cast -magic missile- to attack the darkness*


*Fails and die of Soulja Boy repeatedly "Superman(ing) that hoe!" you*


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

*no, i happen to be immune to SUPER AIDS soooooo....sorry...too bad for you...lollollollol


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL. I forgot about SUPER AIDS.
Fairies are immue. *revives everybody so we can continue unless an admin or supermod thinks otherwise*


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 17, 2009)

*




* all


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 17, 2009)

*revives self and throws ThatGuy in to a pit of sharp pyraminxes*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

fundash said:


> *no, i happen to be immune to SUPER AIDS soooooo....sorry...too bad for you...lollollollol





ThatGuy said:


> LOL. I forgot about SUPER AIDS.
> Fairies are immue. *revives everybody so we can continue unless an admin or supermod thinks otherwise*



NOTHING is immune. Super AIDS does not believe in immunity, that's why it's super AIDS and not regular AIDS.



JBCM627 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super AIDS is flame resistant, sorry.


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

confuses the world with some nice, yummy Pi


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 17, 2009)

OH NOEZ!!!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

*turns out swine flu has the exact inverted mutation algorithms as SUPER AIDS and exact cancelling protein heads, everyone gets infected and revives*

*fairies can fly*


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Super AIDS is flame resistant, sorry.



Flame resistant maybe, but not flame proof.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Super AIDS is flame resistant, sorry.
> ...



That's what you think


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

creates SUPER-MEGA-GIGA-TERA-SWINE FLU and also SUPER-MEGA-GIGA-TERA-AIDS!!! and infects everyone but himself!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2009)

What's up with you and your super AIDS, if you love it so much, why don't you go marry it? 

If super AIDS : AIDS is the same as supercube : cube, then all you have to do is ignore it's orientation and it will just be a regular AIDS.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> What's up with you and your super AIDS, if you love it so much, why don't you go marry it?
> 
> If super AIDS : AIDS is the same as supercube : cube, then all you have to do is ignore it's orientation and it will just be a regular AIDS.



Wow, pretty neat connection.
Too bad we still can't cure it...


----------



## fundash (Jun 17, 2009)

*Difines SUPER-MEGA-GIGA-TERA-SWINE FLU and SUPER-MEGA-GIGA-TERA-AIDS

-Flame proof
-DEADLY!!!
-Uses Pi as a sidekick to confuse your head!!
-Destroys ANYTHING creator wants it to
-Is more powerful than SUPER AIDS (obviously)
-The list goes on and on and on and on.................


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

WE CAN. PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES want to make money off treatments.

(fundash means defines)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> WE CAN. PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES want to make money off treatments.
> 
> (fundash means defines)



You seem to be under the impression that there is a treatment for Super AIDS


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

no. normal AIDS through fanwuq's analogy. Of course there is no cure for SUPER AIDS. 
and with AIDS treatment i'm being serious.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

fundash said:


> *throws a Pi Bomb at Paul Wagner for not relizing the thatguy is in ONE MILLION PIECES!!!that 1,000,000 which are scatered throughout the earth and would also be hard to re-assemble even IF ALL ARE FOUND


They found the Dragon Balls.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 17, 2009)

*Makes an appointment with Chuch Norris, waits 5 to 7 days and politely asks him to roundhouse kick everyone in the face. Except me of course. Chuck Norris is not affected by any disease, and his roundhouse kick is completely lethal. You are all dead and I win.  *


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stachu Korick wins the war, and everything but him has vanished forever, including this thread.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > *throws a Pi Bomb at Paul Wagner for not relizing the thatguy is in ONE MILLION PIECES!!!that 1,000,000 which are scatered throughout the earth and would also be hard to re-assemble even IF ALL ARE FOUND
> ...


*realizes that Paul Wagner is a SUPER N00B for knowing about that (pokemon? IDK.)*


Feanaro said:


> *Makes an appointment with Chuch Norris, waits 5 to 7 days and politely asks him to roundhouse kick everyone in the face. Except me of course. Chuck Norris is not affected by any disease, and his roundhouse kick is completely lethal. You are all dead and I win.  *



Chuck Norris would click on this.






I hate those Chuck Norris jokes! Who is he, anyway? I think he's made up.

'nuff said.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...


*Thinks jcuber is an idiot for not knowing about Dragonball, thinks Dragonball Z is the best show ever made, wants to kill jcuber for insulting it, and wonders if he's the only one on this forum that actually paid money to go out and see the dragonball movie*
*also thinks jcuber is an idiot for apparently not being aware that Chuck Norris is a very real person/badass*


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



I want proof of Chuck Norris's existence. Or is he too cool to show himself? 

Pokemon/dragonball is SOOO 5 years ago, duh.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Are you serious about the Chuck Norris thing, or are you just naturally too stupid to use google/Walker Texas Ranger?

Also, pokemon has nothing to do with dragonball. Dragonball Z was the greatest show ever made, and is still very relevant to today. 
P.S. Did anyone else always like Vegeta more than Goku and think that Krillin was an annoying and useless character after the first season of Z?


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2009)

Who didn't like Vegeta more and hate Krillin?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

I know way too many people who thought Krillin was one cool mofo and actual like goku more than vegeta, probably because Vegeta's voice got really annoying in the Namek saga when it became similar to Nappa's


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Did you see the "  "? I was joking.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Goku is the ****.

Kameh Hamah Ha any one.

Also, me and my friend brought our pokemon colors in honor of the end of finals today. We had a battle with our cable link. It was awesome. Some kid even stole batteries from the teachers remote control so we could play more. Shsh.

Also
*Sends Jack bauer over to Chuck Norris, for Chuck Norris is in every forum..that is, until he got buttwooped by Jack Buaer."


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 17, 2009)

This is Chuck Norris, and he is going to kill you for your ignorance!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> This is Chuck Norris, and he is going to kill you for your ignorance!



If he knows who I am/cares enough to track me down he is a STALKER, and therefore a CREEP.


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 17, 2009)

Krillin was awesome, I'm also pretty sure that he is an incarnation of Chuck Norris.

I mean seriously, he was blown up by Frieza, but then came back to life. Then he grew out his hair, and married an Android.

Tell me that doesn't sound like CN to you!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

vvtopkar said:


> Krillin was awesome, I'm also pretty sure that he is an incarnation of Chuck Norris.
> 
> I mean seriously, he was blown up by Frieza, but then came back to life. Then he grew out his hair, and married an Android.
> 
> Tell me that doesn't sound like CN to you!



Krillin did absolutely nothing to help anyone though. His power level was pathetic compared to Goku and Vegeta, and the way he acted pissed the 8 year old me off. 

Also, I thought you could only be revived by the dragonballs once. Krillin was revived after being killed by Piccolo Sr. and after being killed by Frieza. WTF


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

This doesn't seem much like a war anymore to me...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> This doesn't seem much like a war anymore to me...



I



you.
happy?


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't seem much like a war anymore to me...
> ...



Yes, I am happy. And to return the favor I 






you.
I know the picture is big but that is to make an impression.


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Kameh Hamah Ha any one.



Ka meha meha plz.



Ethan Rosen said:


> Also, I thought you could only be revived by the dragonballs once. Krillin was revived after being killed by Piccolo Sr. and after being killed by Frieza. WTF



You can only be revived by the earth dragon balls once. You can be revived by the Namek dragon balls as many times as you like (or else the other way around, I can't remember which).


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2009)

vvtopkar said:


> Krillin was awesome, I'm also pretty sure that he is an incarnation of Chuck Norris.
> 
> I mean seriously, he was blown up by Frieza, but then came back to life. Then he grew out his hair, and married an Android.
> 
> Tell me that doesn't sound like CN to you!


Krillin is useless, just like his bald head 
lol I watched that show like 8 years ago XD


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

@jcuber: You clearly don't know your dragonball z. That's just a warmup for goku

I



you


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Of course I don't Ethan, as is easily implied by my earlier posts. I send my 






to 






you, in which they are victorious. Not even SUPER AIDS can save you now! *evil laugh*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

A wild trunks appears!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> A wild trunks appears!



But my clone army could shoot this guy before he even came close to them!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 17, 2009)

You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about
Even Nappa could take out her Majesty's Navy. Trunks or Goku could take any amount of fire from any army in star wars and remain uninfected.
Edit: Assuming that Nappa's power level is five times that of Radditz, that would have given him about 4000. Goku's was well over 500,000,000 at a certain point.


----------



## Poke (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > This is Chuck Norris, and he is going to kill you for your ignorance!
> ...



Stalker Texas Ranger! Seriously... he sees all.



Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Chuck Norris can destroy super aids. He stalks it an kills it. He is the cure for any disease, including life.

Chuck Norris can get a Big Mac at Burger King and destroy super aids at the same time... Do not mess with Chuck Norris.



Sa967St said:


> vvtopkar said:
> 
> 
> > Krillin was awesome, I'm also pretty sure that he is an incarnation of Chuck Norris.
> ...


Don't Care who it is, Chuck Norris can take all of the characters down at one time... *don't mess with Chuck*.

And just in case you missed it after I said it twice... once in bold, *don't mess with Chuck Norris*.


----------



## vvtopkar (Jun 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> But my clone army could shoot this guy before he even came close to them!








Besides, Chuck Norris' Awesomeness Shield would deflect all of your clone army's lasers anyway!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 17, 2009)

*Eats chocolate*


----------



## Novriil (Jun 17, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> *Eats chocolate*



*wants too*


----------



## Poke (Jun 17, 2009)

Novriil said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > *Eats chocolate*
> ...



*Watches Chuck Norris steal chocolate*


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 17, 2009)

*comments to himself how this thread just kept him entertained for about 10 minutes*

*gives chocolate to Chuck Norris in hopes that he will protect me from SUPER AIDS*


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2009)

*eats popcorn upside down on a piano*


----------



## Poke (Jun 17, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> *comments to himself how this thread just kept him entertained for about 10 minutes*
> 
> *gives chocolate to Chuck Norris in hopes that he will protect me from SUPER AIDS*



Chuck Norris protects all of his followers.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 17, 2009)

Poke said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > *comments to himself how this thread just kept him entertained for about 10 minutes*
> ...



Thats what he wants you to think... Be careful he doesn't do anything he doesn't have to... and he def doesn't have to protect you... that's why i gave him chocolate! lol  I have CN on my side! lol


----------



## Novriil (Jun 17, 2009)

*eats a new chocolate and is happy*


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 17, 2009)

*steals it to give to chuck norris for further protection*


----------



## Novriil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Takes it back from chuck and eats it*


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 17, 2009)

0.0 you stold from Chuck Norris.


u gon get eet naaaawww lol


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 17, 2009)

You dare steal from Chuck Norris!?!?

This is what he is going to do to you!
[


----------



## Poke (Jun 17, 2009)

He's already dead... too late.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


He knew it was Dragon Ball Z, just wanted to be cool.


----------



## brunson (Jun 17, 2009)

*has never seen a single episode of Dragonball A-Z and hopes to never have to*


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

*clicks fail button* (NO OFFENSE) it was just DBZ and DB


----------



## Edmund (Jun 17, 2009)

Original Dragon Ball so pwned z. And GT had no friends.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Original Dragon Ball so pwned z. And GT had no friends.


Gt was such a let down *SIGH*

On topic: This forum war is really stupid


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

GT was pretty bad, Kai will hopefully make Z's storyline not painful, and DB was the bestofthebestofthebestsir out of the saga.
And the movie was for shits and giggles.


----------



## Odin (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## IamWEB (Jun 18, 2009)

Odin said:


>



I bet the guy in the car that got hit laughed more than he screamed.


----------



## brunson (Jun 18, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> *clicks fail button* (NO OFFENSE) it was just DBZ and DB


*rolls eyes as Paul Wagner fails at sarcasm*


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 18, 2009)

byu said:


> *Takes my army of 1000 megaminxes, 1000 petaminxes, 1000 gigaminxes, 1000 V-Cube 11s, 1000 Rubik's Cube DIY Type A from PuzzleProz, 0 Rubik's 4x4s, and the Eastsheen Elephant and destroys everybody who has posted on this thread (that includes me).*
> 
> Oh and that includes Lord Voldemort, who plans to throw a cake at me.


*Rides the Eastsheen Elephant and destroys Voldemorts Cake*


----------



## fundash (Jun 18, 2009)

*realizes his SUPER-MAGA-GIGA-TERA-AIDS formula was incorrect and WASN't Deadly

*corrects formula and infects everything but himself!!!EVEN THE WHOLE INTERNET!!!TThat means this forum,this thread, and this post, and even these letters are about to die in 5...4...3...2...1...0...INFECTED!!!!!KILLED!!!PIED!!!DESTROYED!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought it might be better to bump this thread then to make a new one because it's kinda related

Ever heard of the online game Forumwarz?
I don't know if you can see it if you're not logged in, but for the cubers on forumwarz: a cube contest!


----------

